# DEACTIVATED Uber ride share drivers



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Deactivated Uber ride share drivers are now targeting other Uber ride share drivers. Their deactivation are permanent. These deactivated Uber drivers are now driving for Ola or doing just UberEats. Ola's app, internal controls and systems are extremely weak. The permanently deactivated Uber drivers are taking advantage of that. Some of them have gone back to taxi driving. Some making money of leasing junk vehicles 

So watch out for passengers (riders) with troubling and disturbing behaviour. Always remain calm and never react to anything they say. Let your in-car camera do the work. Uber sees the past data on ALL riders (the riders' behaviour is reflected in the data and drivers' feedback).

Stay safe and Drive safe.

Australia day is coming ! Oi Oi Oi Everyone !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Deactivated Uber ride share drivers are now targeting other Uber ride share drivers. Their deactivation are permanent. These deactivated Uber drivers are now driving for Ola or doing just UberEats. Ola's app, internal controls and systems are extremely weak. The permanently deactivated Uber drivers are taking advantage of that. Some of them have gone back to taxi driving. Some making money of leasing junk vehicles
> 
> So watch out for passengers (riders) with troubling and disturbing behaviour. Always remain calm and never react to anything they say. Let your in-car camera do the work. Uber sees the past data on ALL riders (the riders' behaviour is reflected in the data and drivers' feedback).
> 
> ...


"So watch out for passengers (riders) with troubling and disturbing behaviour. Always remain calm and never react to anything they say."

Interesting.... so if for example, a rider who happened to be a disgruntled current or ex-Über driver - Krusty comes to mind for some reason, but I make no judgement  - was to get onboard, and let's just say he had swapped his Krusty-Kreme donut for a Magnum .44, the most powerful handgun in the world, not the choc coated ice-cream, you reckon we should just chill a little and not provoke him by saying "Go ahead punk, make my day".

.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Nigel L said:


> Deactivated Uber ride share drivers are now targeting other Uber ride share drivers. Their deactivation are permanent. These deactivated Uber drivers are now driving for Ola or doing just UberEats. Ola's app, internal controls and systems are extremely weak. The permanently deactivated Uber drivers are taking advantage of that. Some of them have gone back to taxi driving. Some making money of leasing junk vehicles
> 
> So watch out for passengers (riders) with troubling and disturbing behaviour. Always remain calm and never react to anything they say. Let your in-car camera do the work. Uber sees the past data on ALL riders (the riders' behaviour is reflected in the data and drivers' feedback).
> 
> ...


Does disturbing behaviour include spitting?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...does disturbing behavior include advertising wife's YouTube channel while the car in the motion...would this be a base for deactivation???... it's very popular,many people watching,he was saying they have 14 Million subscribers ...


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

Bend over and lube


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

A serial killer was going around killing uber drivers, when he was finally caught he said that every driver he shot said thankyou just before he shot them.


----------

